# Roadside attractions need a little extra appeal outside of tourist season



## spike5003 (May 9, 2006)

made me laugh


----------



## LaFoto (May 10, 2006)

This is a funny find!


----------



## Chiller (May 10, 2006)




----------



## terri (May 10, 2006)

:lmao:   good catch!


----------



## BubblePixel (May 14, 2006)

Someone was bored... LOL!!!!!! Funny!! :lmao:


----------



## voodoocat (May 17, 2006)

Damn, that's cheap gas!


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 18, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Damn, that's cheap gas!



Not to long ago we would have thought 2.79 was high  but not now


----------



## JohnMF (May 20, 2006)

i need directions


----------

